# New Vostok Amphobia - Crystal Flaw?



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi folks.

Bought a Vostok Amphiba off eBay and it was delivered this morning.

I'm loving the Russian retro look of the watch and have already got rid of the rubbish bracelet and replaced with a Bond Nato.

But....

I've noticed a flaw in the crystal. Its not a scratch on the outside surface, I think its either a flaw in the crystal, a scratch on the inside or maybe a hair or some other rubbish on the inside.

Do you guys think asking for a replacement would be in order? After all, its a pretty cheap watch ..

Some pics - you can see the mark near the hour hand:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

would have thought depends what advert said-immaculate? also whether from a dealer? how much you paid-if only a few pounds,how much do you like it to keep it and live with it or fix yourself.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

bridgeman said:


> would have thought depends what advert said-immaculate? also whether from a dealer? how much you paid-if only a few pounds,how much do you like it to keep it and live with it or fix yourself.


Its brand new from a dealer - came in box with instructions etc. Was Â£52.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Chances are the replacement will have more than that in it. They are doing their best!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

would try to make contact-if hes got more he probably would or should exchange-offer to pay postage one way maybe?-mind you better have been careful with the strap swop! some of the guys may point you in direction of new crystal?


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Dropped the seller an email with a picture in - he said to send the watch back and he'd swop it out.

But, the "flaw" in the crystal has now moved... Its now sat on the dial down in the 6 o'clock position. Looks like a piece of very fine metal debris that has managed to get between the dial and the crystal. TBH, I can live with this, and don't really want the hassle of sending the watch back.

But.... Now I've managed to stop the bloody thing!!

I was setting the time, which meant winding the hands backwards. This stopped the second hand and they never restarted.

Any ideas on how to get it running again??


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

> I was setting the time, which meant winding the hands backwards.

eek

i've always thought that was a no-no. the minute hand can go back up to an hour, but shouldn't the hour hand ideally only go forwards?


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

^

Maybe it's the date he meant? Taken from a site that sells 'em



> Q: How do you quick set the date on a Vostok watch?
> 
> A: Move the hands to 5-30, then forward to 12-15, then back to 5-30 and repeat.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

part_timer said:


> ^
> 
> Maybe it's the date he meant? Taken from a site that sells 'em
> 
> ...


Thats right - in order to set the date, the instructions say to wind the time backwards and forwards.

Unfortunately when I did this, the watch stopped and won't start


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

that watch is trying to tell you something. go for the replacement. or refund.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

sheepshearer said:


> that watch is trying to tell you something. go for the replacement. or refund.


I've sent it back - took it to the post office before they closed this afternoon.

Hopefully the seller will sort it out quickly - I quite like the look of the watch.. but its no good if it doesn't run


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

Hope you get it sorted quickly!

That pic is stunning, I am waiting for a Vostok diver myself, I went for the blue face with the diver on it.

Having seen how good that dial looks though, I may order another with the Ministry style case in the new year. :thumbup:


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

hope you have better luck with the replacement!


----------

